# need some advise on t bullets



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

First of all hello to all I am glad I made the decision to register I have been reading posts for a few weeks now and have seen people really trying to help each other out awesome .

Now to the big question.....

I used to train hard in my late teens and early twenties and got to a fair old size using protein shake and creatine I had a good training buddy and had some good times..

Then came the parties booze birds and other naughty things that I am sure did my body no good

I don't smoke drink or take anything else anymore

I am now 33 and have been back training for about 1year and a half and I also study Wing Chun and in general keep myself active.

I am 5"6 and way about 15 stone with about 29% body fat I train 4 to six times a week and I am starting to notice strength gains and a little shape coming back to my slightly plump bod. Lol

I am taking reflex protein 3 times a day and super pump 250 post workouts I also take kr evolution correct creatine an hour before and after training; I have just started this and find it has really started to help

So the question I am considering taking t bullets cause a really want that size and power back but maybe not the stretch marks lol

In all honesty I'm not the most aggressive guy, and I am scared of gyno, moobs are the last thing I need.

Please all help and advice is welcome

Cheers


----------



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

traintogain33 said:


> First of all hello to all I am glad I made the decision to register I have been reading posts for a few weeks now and have seen people really trying to help each other out awesome .
> 
> Now to the big question.....
> 
> ...


i would also like to add i take two kelp tablets every morning and have a good diet with natural fats protiens and take omega 3 6 and nine

traintogain33


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

if you think your diet is in order and you are at a stage were you are lifting PB's then why not try the t-bullets.

I would say do your research on the ingredients and know exactly what is in them. As far as gyno goes it doesnt appear to be common with T-bullets but get some Nolvadex just in case. PCT is debated a lot too.


----------



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

cheers

:clap2:


----------



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry one more thing...

Nolvadex do i have to get this on prescription?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

london1976 said:


> ^^^^ban lol


>>>>>>>>> wtf ???????


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

T2G, you could ask for it from your doc and if he gives you it everyone here will want to register with him!

The likliehood is you will need to source them yourself.

I don't think PCT is needed with T-Bullet, friends of mine have done 8 weeks on them straight and had NO issues.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have cleared the chaff from this thread...guys if you can't answer the OP's question don't bicker between yourselfs....


----------



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok guys just a quick rundown....

Only managed to run them for a week, one a day, because I'm a moody s.o.b and when they say increased aggression they mean it grrrr

apart from that in that week I put on 5lbs and lost nearly 3 or there about % body fat, good result if it was not for the grr factor I would have stayed on them good product


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

First and second week was the best of the bullets, third week was just maintaining and I didn't do fourth week but I reckon it would have been a waste.

I didn't get much aggression guess I'm just lucky or I didn't notice my anger, lol


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

sorry to hijack the thread but what type of gains are people keeping from a course of t-bullets.


----------



## dlatha09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Starting my 1st cycle Monday coming, whats is good to use with it to keep the body fit and healthy ?

Dan


----------



## traintogain33 (Mar 5, 2011)

ha ha my bad all muscle no brain before i train lol


----------



## IanSmith52 (Mar 29, 2011)

It really works out and has been working well. And if you have increased the quantity within 3 weeks then its great for you.


----------

